# Victorias Secret Fashion Show 2014 in Deutschland...



## fortuna1933 (25 Jan. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die VS-Fashion Show 14/15 in vernünftiger Quali legal herunterzuladen bzw. läuft die noch irgendwann in Deutschland?

Die Previews und schlechten Quali Videos auf Youtube sehen vielversprechend aus aber bisher hab ich keinen Weg gefunden, ne vernünftige Quali zu bekommen (würde evtl. je nach Preis auch zahlen).

Von dubiosen Torrentlinks halte ich nix....


----------



## Sachse (6 Feb. 2015)

sorry, mir is nix bekannt, das legal im deutschen Raum zu sehen, auch auf Pay-TV sieht es mau aus.

Show läuft in den Staaten auf CBS, auf meinen Sites hab ich die Show auch dieses Jahr net gesehen , aber von torrent-links lässt man die Finger weg, da kannste gleich zur Polizei gehen.


----------



## RoadDog (6 Feb. 2015)

*The 2014 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show* läuft auch dieses Jahr wieder auf TNT Glitz

Das Spektakel ist am Samstag, 21. Februar, um 21:30 Uhr, am 22.02. um 15:25 Uhr, am 24.02 um 20:15 Uhr und um 21:45 Uhr und am 27.02. um 16:40 Uhr auf TNT Glitz zu bestaunen.

Leider nützt mir das nichts da es den Sender bei mir im Kabel nicht gibt.  Das ist aber auch egal da ich die Show schon gesehen habe.


----------

